# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  alentejano reef

## nunovinha

mail1nv.jpgola a todos.

venho mostrar a todos o meu 2 projecto de agua salgada.
o primeiro nao mostrei aqui mas foi um red sea comprado em setembro a um membro aqui do forum.
passados estes meses resolvi mudar de aquario,sendo assim a novo aquario ja se encontra em casa e ja vou por umas fotos.
fica aqui o setup:

aquario - 150x60x60 - comprado
movel apoiado numa estrutura - comprado
sump - 100x50x50 - comprado
escumador - estou a ver se arranjo o ati powercone 250i mas esta a ser dificil
iluminacao - 3 calhas aqualed light - encomendado
bomba de reposiçao - eheim 3000 - comprado
bomba de circulaçao - vortech mp40 mas vai ser dificil para devido ao seu custo
areia - comprei 15kg de uma areia fina no planet fish ms talvez precise de mais 5kg
rocha viva - estou a pensar em por 15kg a 20kg de rocha viva e um pouco de rocha morta

fica as imagens 

mail1nv.jpg
mailc.jpg
mail2y.jpg

acho que vou precisar de tirar o vidro que esta no meio da sump para o ati powercone caber la.

----------


## nunovinha

mail.jpg

----------


## Fernando Garcia



----------


## André Jorge Silva

Olá Nuno,
Acho que areia tens suficiente. Hoje em dia está-se a usar cada vez menos areia para não acumular lixo. 
Aconselhava-te a colocares a rocha directamente no vidro e só depois colocar areia, porque se colocas a rocha em cima da areia, se tiveres peixes "escavadores" podes provocar uma derrocada.
Quanto ao ATI 250i, ele ocupa 45cm de comprimento por isso podes coloca-lo de frente na sump. O meu está assim.

Boa continuação.

----------


## nunovinha

Ola André 
Sim eu devo ficar so com esta areia e vou seguir o teu conselho por a rocha viva em cima do vidro.

No red sea eu tenho uns 10kg de rocha viva,estou a pensar em por agora uns 5kg de rocha viva e comprar uns 15 a 20kg de rocha morta para começar o ciclo e mais tarde meto mais uns 10kg de rocha viva.

Como eu nao consigo arranjar o escumador que quero gostava de saber se fara mal eu começar o ciclo sem o escumador?so rocha viva e uma bomba de circulação?

Ja agora alguem sabe de alguma loja que tenha um escumador que de para o meu aquario em stock?

obrigado

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Olá Nuno,
Em relação à rocha não te posso dar grande opinião. Eu quando montei o meu preferi colocar 66kg de rocha viva e nenhuma morta. Até me sobrou rocha no layout que coloquei na Sump.
Eu tive a minha rocha num aquário durante 5 meses à espera que terminassem as obras do aquário, mas tinha-a com bomba, termostato e escumador.
Penso que não há problema estar sem escumador, mas é melhor aguardares por outras opiniões dos mas experientes.

Em relação ao escumador, posso.te aconselhar a Underwater: 
http://www.underwater-shop.com/produ...oducts_id=4059
Tenho comprado lá quase todo o meu material e tem corrido tudo optimamente bem.

Abraço,

----------


## nunovinha

finalmente la arranjei o escumador o ati e afinal sempre coube dentro da sump como disse o andre  :Pracima: 
agora uma duvida,nao consigo baixar o nivel da agua no escumador para o valor ideial, o limite do  scumador e de 25cm e eu tenho a 30cm sera porque os 2 vidros ao lado da sump medem 30cm,sera que fara mal ao escumador?

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Nuno, o escumador tem que estar no máximo com 18cm de agua. Acho que e essa a medida e nao os 25 que falas.
De qualquer da maneiras nao podes por a agua acima desse nível senão o escumador nao funciona bem.
Acho que o escumador tem um autocolante com o nível máximo.
Para subir o escumador fiz uma plataforma com 3 vidros colados com silicone e mais dois pequenos a fazer travamento.
Vai ver o meu tópico, devo ter lá fotos.
Se quiseres depois tiro fotos para veres.
Abraço

----------


## nunovinha

Tive ali a estudar o esquema e so vejo uma alternativa que é partir ali um pouco do vidro.
Tenho ali uma divisoria que me impede que a bomba de retorno tenha a agua suficiente.
Antes de ir fazer asneira fico aqui a espera de opniões lol

----------


## nunovinha

ola a todos

ja arranjei o escumador ati e ja estou a fazer o ciclo ha 15 dias , com 20 kg de rocha viva.
comprei stress zyme ( nao sei se sera o mais indicado ) para acelarar o ciclo.

so me falta comprar a bomba de circulação vortech mp 40 para ter todo o material.

umas duvidas :

sei ke o bailling e  zeolith sao maneira para estabelizar um aquario cheio de corais mas para mim ke ainda estou no inicio o ke vou precisar para manter o meu aquario estabelizado ?

obrigado

----------


## nunovinha

update do aquario

um mes depois de estar a ciclar chegou as leds e ficou assim:

img20120717162511.jpg

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva Nuno,

Como fizeste esse apoios. Têm bom aspecto. 
Podes tirar uma foto mais proxima.

Cumprimentos

----------


## nunovinha

> Viva Nuno,
> 
> Como fizeste esse apoios. Têm bom aspecto. 
> Podes tirar uma foto mais proxima.
> 
> Cumprimentos


ola sergio

quando levei as calhas para casa nao parava de pensar numa maneira porreira para as colocar.
 fui ao AKI e la encontrei 2 traves pretas daquelas para prender na parede , cortei as traves a medida que queria e coloquei braçadeira pretas para prender as calhas a trave.

falta me esconder os fios e depois tiro fotos para o pessoal ver .

----------


## nunovinha

ja ha mt tempo ke nao actualizo aqui o topico por isso vou deixar aqui umas fotos do aquario do aletejanito lol

----------

